# Diesel, Oil for winter ?



## Tom Smith

Hello all.... I have a 04 F-350 w/ 6.0 Diesel..... what type of oil should i use for the winter.... over the summer i have been using 15W-40 Rotella ..... what do i use for the winter months .. 10W-30 ?? Should i use Mobile one or Shell brand... does it matter ?? Do any of you put in synthetic oil in your diesel? I was thinking of using a synthetic but that could get pricey to do that, is it necessary? Also should i add an addiative to my diesel fuel just to be safe in the winter months? thanks


----------



## ADLAWNCUTTERS

i use rotella 15-40 they say the cold pour point is only a 4 degree difference.if you can find 10-30 rotella then buy it if not the 15-40 is good .i feel its better to change your regular oil at 3000 miles than use synthetic oil and change it at 5000 miles. when the temps get below 25 degrees go to wally world and buy the fuel anti gell it's cheaper there. i have never had a truck gell up yet. don't forget where you are the service station have to put stuff in it or it would freeze up in the pump .


----------



## ZamboniHDB

Use oils that are API service rated CI-4. You should use Motorcraft Super Duty 15W-40 or 10W-30 only if it meets Ford specification WSS-M2C171-D. 

Conventional Lubricants: Penzoil Long-Life 10W-30, 15W40 * Shell Rotella-T 15W40 * Chevron Delo 400 15W40, 10W30 *Mobil Delvac 1300 Super 15W40 * Valvoline All-Fleet Extra and Plus 15W-40 * Valvoline/Cummins Premium Blue 15W40 * Union 76 Guardol QLT 15W40 * Union 76 T5X Heavy Duty 15W-40 * Kendall Super-D 3 15W40, 10W30 * Quaker State FCI HDX Plus 15W40 * Exxon XD-3 Extra 15W40 * Phillips 66 Super HD II 15W-40 * Conoco HD Fleet Supreme 15W-40, 10W-30 * Citgo Mystik Premium Fleet 15W-40 * Citgo Mystik JT-8 15W-40, 15W-50, 10W-30

Courtesy of Dieselman.

Just my .02¢
Rick


----------



## Tom Smith

Is regular pensoil or say mobile one 10W-30 for gass vehicles different from the 10W-30 i would need to put in my diesel ?


----------



## Mebes

Ford recommends 10w-30 for the cold weather.
I read somewhere that they actually ship them from the dealer with 10W-30 installed.

You can not use regular oil in a diesel, because the diesel rated oils have additives in place to keep the soot from clumping together and causing damage.

Make sure that your oil has an api rating for S (spark Ignition) and C (combustion Ignition).

Check out your owners manual and also do a little research online about oil for diesel.
This web page might help.
http://www.rotella.com/application/diesel.html


----------



## Ggg6

Since this is the Ford section I will assume most diesels are Powerstrokes, either 7.3, or 6.0. In this case Mobil one is not a recomended synthetic oil for any diesel engine with HEUI injectors. This includes several Cat HEUI engines as well as the Powerstrokes. This is per Mobil, they recomend Mobil Delvac 1 as the Synthetic oil For these engines. Mobil 1 can be used in the Ford IDI diesels. I run Delvac 1 in my truck and I am very happy. In the winter it cranks over just as fast without the block heater and Delvac 1 as it used to with the block heater and dyno oil.


----------



## FSUPERDUTY

Tom, I live in your area.I just picked up rotella 10W30 from menards of all places for $6.00 a gallon for my 6.0 diesel.If you don't leave town and have access to pluging it in the 15W40 will work fine.I switch to 10W30(if I can find it)or 5W40 synthetic because I also go way north snowmobiling and can't always get to a plug for the block heater.Also power sevice makes a good anti-gell fuel conditioner.Get the stuff in the white bottles.I use it only when it gets real cold around here and every time when I go up north because you never know what kind of fuel your going to get!


----------



## Tarkus

It would probaly be wise to use 10w30 if you can find it just in case you cannot plug it in sometime even if you normally do.


----------



## kit

The first number is the pour point and the lower the number the better it will start in the cold wheater.In the winter I use a 0w40 from Esso and I haven't plug it in since the day I got it .Just make sure it is rated for diesel engine


----------



## Tarkus

kit said:


> The first number is the pour point and the lower the number the better it will start in the cold wheater.In the winter I use a 0w40 from Esso and I haven't plug it in since the day I got it .Just make sure it is rated for diesel engine


I take it that this is Synthetic. What does it cost you?


----------



## Plow Meister

I won't tell you what oil to use. I WILL tell you that I use Delvac 15W40 year round and I have over 200K on my 7.3 PSD. Sometimes I use Shell Rotella but always stay with the 15W40. No problems. No hesitation on startup even in cold weather.


----------



## FSUPERDUTY

the majority of people never switch.but you need the relize we are talking about the 6.0 which seems to be more finicky about oil than the 7.3 is.


----------



## ZamboniHDB

The 6.0's are very temperamental when it comes to the type/viscosity of the oil. The API rating is a very important issue. A CI-4 rating is recommended, but actually a CI-4 Plus is the newest one out. Just make sure that when you fill the crankcase back up, that you keep the oil level in the middle of add and full on the dipstick.

Rick


----------



## Mebes

ZamboniHDB said:


> Just make sure that when you fill the crankcase back up, that you keep the oil level in the middle of add and full on the dipstick.


I had not heard that one before.
What's the reason for not filling it to the full mark?
And also should I be doing that on my 2001 7.3?

Just wondering.


----------



## ZamboniHDB

Mebes -

No, just applies to the 6.0 diesel. Some owners are dropping the level as a fix for rough/rolling/surging idle/running conditions. 

Rick


----------



## oldmankent

Mebes said:


> Ford recommends 10w-30 for the cold weather.
> I read somewhere that they actually ship them from the dealer with 10W-30 installed.
> 
> 10W30 in a diesel?  I use 15W40 year around. Wouldn't use anything else. In response to the quote. The oil that is shipped from the dealers in new diesel engines is break in oil. It is supposed to be changed out I believe in the first 500-1000 miles, and then you switch to 15W40. Nick.


----------



## Mebes

ZamboniHDB... Thanks for the info.

oldmankent... This is what I scanned right out of my owners manual.


----------



## Tarkus

Good job Mebes. There is no perfect oil for all temps and if temps get to and below zero a lot with a diesel you need to have a lighter oil in it if you want it to be able to start more reliably with no heat.


----------



## Tom Smith

can i use ROTELLA T Synthetic SAE 5W-40 for the 6.0 Ford Power Stroke. Thats the only synthetic i can find


----------



## Ggg6

Hello Tom, coincidentally I was in Geneva last night for the X-mas walk. I realize this may be a little bit of a drive for you but you can get Delvac 1 in Huntley,and in Sycamore @ Farm and Fleet. You might try the New Holland dealer just north of North Av.(rt.64) on Randall Rd. You can also try the truck stops at the Hampshire I90 exit. Buck Bros. John Deere at 47/72/20. or as a last resort look in the yellow pages under oil distributors. But to answer your question I would go by the API rating. I do not personally know of anybody who is using that oil in a PSD. Probably because it is not a true synhetic, but a synth/blend.
Good luck Gregg


----------



## ZamboniHDB

Synthetics: Amsoil Series 3000 Synthetic 5W30 Heavy Duty Diesel Oil * Amsoil 15W40 Synthetic Heavy Duty Diesel and Marine Oil * Amsoil 10W-40 and 20W-50 Synthetic High Performance Motor Oil * Amsoil Synthetic 5W-40 European Engine Oil * Amsoil 15W40 Semi-Synthetic Gasoline and Diesel Oil * Mobil Delvac 1 High-Performance Synthetic, Heavy Duty Diesel Engine Oil 5W40 * Valvoline Premium Blue Extreme 5W-40 Synthetic * Schaeffer's Supreme 7000 Synthetic Blend 15W-40 * Kendall SHP Diesel (synthetic blend) 15W40 * Petro-Canada Duron XL 15W-40 Synthetic Blend * Royal Purple Synthetic 15W-40 * Citgo Mystik SX-8 15W-40 Synthetic Blend * Advantage Duragard Super HD 15W40.

Courtesy of Dieselman.

Rick


----------



## 82F100SWB

I'm with Kit, have 0W40 Esso full synth in my 7.3... The locals here either run the Esso 0W40, or Petro Canada 5W40, depending on which cardlock they deal with. 
Mind you, we deal with temps in the -30 to -40 range in the coldest part of the winter here, so the 0W40 is pretty much necessary. 
Personally, I have started mine at -13F unassisted twice this winter, and it cranked up the same as it would in the middle of the summer, just smoked even worse than usual for a few minutes(I REALLY have to do injector o-rings...)


----------



## Oil God

Tom Smith said:


> Hello all.... I have a 04 F-350 w/ 6.0 Diesel..... what type of oil should i use for the winter.... over the summer i have been using 15W-40 Rotella ..... what do i use for the winter months .. 10W-30 ?? Should i use Mobile one or Shell brand... does it matter ?? Do any of you put in synthetic oil in your diesel? I was thinking of using a synthetic but that could get pricey to do that, is it necessary? Also should i add an addiative to my diesel fuel just to be safe in the winter months? thanks


Ok, Ill answere as much as I can while Im availible. Rotella T 15w-40 is an extremely good Diesel Oil.... But.. their is better oils on the market.

Winter

5w-40's full synthetics are the best 
Some names would be

Citgo Syndurance 5w-40- what I personally would use
Rotella T 5w-40 Syn
Castrol 5w-40
If you like Cummins or Valvoline Xtreme 5w-40 Syn

or

10w-30's Diesel Rated Lubes like
Super Duty 10w-30 Motorcraft is an excellent oil.
theirs many others
just be sure its meets specs

or

Pennzoil 15w-40 would be #1.... why pure base w/ a 12TBN
Citgo 600 15w-40 like a 11.5 or 12 TBN Excellent Lube
Castrol 15w-40
Motorcraft 15w-40
Valvoline 15w-40 
Rotella T 15w-40 Has a high baswe # as well. Like a 12 or so

Dont use Like Mobil or Chevron RPM.

Well shy not Mobil because in several wear tests with copper Ive seen Mobil Crap out. Also, Like RPM does not have the TBN. Delo is OK... Barely. 
+ I heard Mobil is no longer refining their Full synthetics like they used to. I heard its a group 3 base stock. THat is not good.

Look for TBN # with your regular 15w-40's
Total Base #

Oh, I jsut scrolled down and yes their are some newer Oils like the 0w-whatever. They are just great technology and well made oils but...
you have to make sure they still meet the spec that your rig demands. for example alot of high milage lubes do not meet the spec for the car they are being applied to. Sure its ok cause with High mileage its an old car out of warranty but with a 0w-40 or 0w-whatever it may not meet spec for your car or truck.


----------



## cbelawn

*Viscocity*



kit said:


> The first number is the pour point and the lower the number the better it will start in the cold wheater.In the winter I use a 0w40 from Esso and I haven't plug it in since the day I got it .Just make sure it is rated for diesel engine


This numbers in a 15w40 or whatever refer to the viscosity of the oil. this has nothing to do with pour point. As the oil heats up the viccosity changes from the lower to the higher. This is done with a molecule that expands when heated. The base viscosity of the oil is the lower number.
I would run 15w40 all year above 0 deg. F.


----------



## hickslawns

I am a cummins guy, and stick with the Rotella T 15w40. My brother-in-law, and one of my employees have a 6.0 and a 7.3 Stroke in their trucks, and also go with the Rotella T 15/40. I think every diesel guy I know uses this, UNLESS they use the synthetic. I stick with rotella due to harsh conditions my truck endures, I want that oil out in 3000 miles. What I didn't see in anyone post was the "diesel" directed oils like rotella have a detergent in them to take the soot out. Good luck with your decision, just thought I would point that out since nobody else had yet that I noticed. 
What may be more useful to you is on your question about additives. our local station carries 2 grades of diesel, and I run the higher grade in the winter because it has an anti-gel additive in it. Your local station may also do this. Another trick I use if I can't get my truck plugged in and it is say 0 degrees or less is to cycle the thing twice before trying to fire it. I wait for the wait light to go off, turn the key off, and then turn it back on and wait for the wait light to go off the second time before trying to fire the truck up. I don't know if this is bad for them or not, but I only do it in the rare extreme cold times we get, and only if I could not get the truck plugged in. Not sure if the strokes have the same setup which would allow this to work. Good luck with your choices, sounds like you have a lot of peoples interest and help.


----------



## Plow Meister

hickslawns said:


> Another trick I use if I can't get my truck plugged in and it is say 0 degrees or less is to cycle the thing twice before trying to fire it. I wait for the wait light to go off, turn the key off, and then turn it back on and wait for the wait light to go off the second time before trying to fire the truck up. I don't know if this is bad for them or not, but I only do it in the rare extreme cold times we get, and only if I could not get the truck plugged in. Not sure if the strokes have the same setup which would allow this to work. Good luck with your choices, sounds like you have a lot of peoples interest and help.


With PSD's you don't have to turn the key off and then on again. Just watch the voltage guage and you will see that the glow plugs are still cycled on. Depending on teh programming in your computer the GP's will either turn off at a certain temperature or they will shut off at a certain time frame, usually 2 minutes.


----------



## PLANET

5-40 synthetic rotella is what we use in all diesels. :waving:


----------

